# stripes (now WITH pics)



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Anne gave birth today to 9 puppies (5m/4f) (2 males and 1 female black, the rest brindle), i think she still has to deliver 1 or 2 puppies.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a birthday next month ,I always wanted a puppy for my birthday :wink:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Birthday for me, too. And I've always, always. always wanted a brindle dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations Selena - I'm looking forward to lots of pictures of this batch!


----------



## Rebecca Mosenthal (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations! I wish they timing was better for me because I always want another Dutch Shepherd puppy.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Yes Congratulations! But this thread is worthless without pictures! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

Congratualtions, I am sure another Great litter produced by a proven GREAT breeder. Best of luck.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

2 days young

http://selenavanleeuwen.myjalbum.net/Pups AnnexWibo/index.html


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice! Stripey molerats!


----------

